# Public Hunting Land



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

I'm new to hunting this year and was wondering where the public hunting land is. I live in Akron so anywhere close would be good.

Thanks,


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

I got my first compound bow so anywhere I can bow hunt would be great.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

West branch state park has LOTS of public hunting land available. Only about 20-30 minutes from Akron. Berlin and Grand river also have tons of public land available. Mosquito lake has some public hunting around it as well.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

What areas at Mosquito?


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Pubilc land at Skeeter: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...reekLakeWildlifeArea/tabid/19784/Default.aspx
Most of it is refuge, no trespassing, looks like a good area off Chafee rd. due west follow the power line off the NE edge of that pond at the woodland edge. Only enter that way cause N. Park rd looks marshy. Looks like it's bout 1/2 mile hike but probably anywhere along that woods line maybe good. Find a tree to climb and good luck. Hope it's nobodies hot spot.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Header!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

All the areas these guys mentioned are good hunting grounds. There is also alot of public hunting south of Akron . Atwood , and Leesville have a ton of areas to hunt with alot of deer also . Little further drive , but I have shot and seen some very good deer in these areas . Good Luck


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

cmiller said:


> Thanks Header!


Stay away from skeeter, theres no deer out there


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

ezbite said:


> Stay away from skeeter, theres no deer out there


Really!!!?? 

West Branch is probably your best bet, I always see deer going to the campground (but that's off limits), besides it boarders the arsenal and fairly close to Akron. To bad you can't find some property S.W. of you, I always see road kill on 76 between Akron and Lodi.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

What about them turkey and tree rats EZ?


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone else know if theres' turkey there? 
What about other public land areas for turkey?


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Come to think about it I would not hunt skeeter either not to shoot a buck like this and to keep away from that weirdo: lol. sorry ez, had to.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Header said:


> Come to think about it I would not hunt skeeter either not to shoot a buck like this and to keep away from that weirdo: lol. sorry ez, had to.


Lmao, that buck is awesome. What a rack.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Header said:


> Come to think about it I would not hunt skeeter either not to shoot a buck like this and to keep away from that weirdo: lol. sorry ez, had to.


AWWW thats how its gonna be  lol

here a photo of my "alien" buck euro mount. it was pretty easy to do.


----------

